# kostenloser php space.



## puto (22. Januar 2004)

hallo zusammen,

AN ALLE DIE SOLCHE THREATS ZUM Xten MAL LESEN, BITTE NICH AUSRASTEN 

ich habe bereits die suchfunktion hier benutzt doch ürgendwie habe ich nix gescheites gefunden.

nun zu meiner frage:

ich suche kostenlosen php webspace (ohne werbung + ftp).
es muss kein grosser space sein, 1MB reicht mir vollkommen. falls mir da der ein oder andere weiterhelfen könnte wäre ich ihm über eine antwort sehr dankbar.

gruß
puto


----------



## DrSoong (31. Januar 2004)

Schau dazu am besten das Webhosting-Forum an, da findest du mehr dazu. Alternativ könnte ich dir Home.Pages.at empfehlen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Patre (6. Februar 2004)

*Free php Webspace*

Hi,
schau mal unter http://www.smartdots.com/

Gruß Padre


----------



## Fabian (19. Februar 2004)

Was hamwer den da...

22.01.04 - Tutorials.de 
30.01.04 - Tutorials.de

Und wieso schaut man nicht zuerst bei Kostenlos.de - Internet - Webspeicherplatz?

Außerdem falsches Forum wuerd ich sagen...


----------



## SteveHBK (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
ich wollte keinen neuen Thread eröffnen, da ich GENAU das suche.

Und ich habe diese Site gefunden und bin schwer davon überzeugt mir das zu holen, nun möchte ich euren Rat ob das gut ist.

Brauchen tue ich auch php, mysql...Finde das Traffic und den Space geil, was sagt ihr dazu? Hacken...?

http://www.webhoster.de/minihost.asp

Ich finde das perfekt aber suche verzwefeilt die  Einrichtungskosten. Wo sind die?

*Und was müsste dann bei DOMAINNAME (bei bestellen) rein?

http://www.MEINEDOMAIN.de ; http://www.MEINEDOMAIN.de ;  MEINEDOMAIN.de  ; oder MEINE DOMAIN einfach (ohne http; www oder .de) ?*


----------



## Fabian (19. Februar 2004)

Das Angebot ist sehr gut. Wollte ich mir auch holen. Allerdings ist seit geraumer Zeit der 'Support' Link tot - was mir persoenlich gar nicht gefaellt .

Traffic und Space sind viel, 'normal' braucht das eine private Homepage / Clanseite was auch immer nicht. 

Was du bei Domain eintraegst ist ziemlich egal, deinewunschdomain.de und gut ist .


----------



## SteveHBK (19. Februar 2004)

Ich finde es bloß Mist das man fürs ganze Jahr bezahlen muss gleich. Ist das überall so? Das wären dann genau 35,88€. Wenn dann noch Einrichtungsgebühren dazukommen bring ich mich um.


----------



## FreakyMice (19. Februar 2004)

lol warum denn gleich umbringen.

Meistens  ist das immer in dem dreh so also 3, 6 oder 12 monate 

aber was is denn da so schlimm dran ? Das man das für ein ganzes jahr bezalen muss.


----------



## SteveHBK (19. Februar 2004)

Das Geld dafür auftreiben, was man dann vielleicht einen Tag später bräuchte. Das mein ich nur damit. Muss mal mit Ellis reden, ob die mal bissel aushelfen. Bin ja noch nicht volljährig.


----------

